# سؤال عن نسل السيد المسيح له المجد



## peter 2008 (7 أبريل 2011)

*كنت عاوز اسأل عن ليه ربنا اختار ناس زى راحاب وثامار لياتى من نسلهم مع انه كان لهم سمعة غير جيدة ؟؟

هل لان راحاب قبلت الرسولين واخفتهما فه بذلك تبررت؟؟؟
وهل هذا ماراد الله ان يثبته وكذلك بالنسبه لثامار؟؟

وكنت عاوز اسال عن قتل موسى للمصرى 
هل اعتبره الله خطية ام ماذا ؟؟؟ 
وكذلك اذا كذب شخص لانقاذ حياة اخر هل يعتبر خطية؟؟ظ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2011)

* بسم الرب يسوع *​

> كنت عاوز اسأل عن ليه ربنا اختار ناس زى راحاب وثامار لياتى من نسلهم مع انه كان لهم سمعة غير جيدة ؟؟


 
هذة الشريعة جاءت بعد موت ثامار فكيف نحسابها بشريعة جاءت بعدها؟!​ 
* "نسب المسيح مقدمة "*
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10417
شبهات حول الأناجيل الأربعة -> الرد على ادعاء وجود زانيات في نسب السيد المسيح
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10343*

*



			وكنت عاوز اسال عن قتل موسى للمصرى 
هل اعتبره الله خطية ام ماذا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**"نعم بكل تاكيد خطية لان مفيش غير قدوس واحد على وجة الكرة الكرة الارضية غير الله فهل يوجد قدوس خالى من الخطية غير الله .؟*


> وكذلك اذا كذب شخص لانقاذ حياة اخر هل يعتبر خطية؟؟ظ


 ​*_توجد حلول منطقية لحل المشاكل دون ان تغضب الله .*
*_وعموما مهما كان الكذب فهو مخالف للمسيح الشريعة تقول لا تكذب*

​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 أبريل 2011)

*بالنسبة لسؤالك عن نسب يسوع بالجسد:
يسوع المسيح هو من يُشرّف نسبه وليس العكس!
البشر جميعهم فسدوا وأخطأؤا وهذا يشمل نسب المسيح بالجسد. لكن هذا لا يؤثر عليه بأي حال من الأحوال. فهو أثبت أنه من هذا النسل البشري الخاطيء يخرج المسيح المخلّص الذي لا يُبّكته أحده على خطيئة*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

*عزيزى المسيح وقداسته لا تتأثر بخطايا اشخاص موجودين فى نسبه مهما كانوا هؤلاء الاشخاص ومهما كانت خطاياهم 
وجودهم فى نسب المسيح له معنى روحى عميق اى ان الله يقبل الكل مهما كانت خطاياهم فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح 
كما ان كل البشر خطاة وليس فقط راحاب وثامار 
الكل خطاة واعوزهم مجد الله وخلاص المسيح 
كل من هم فى سلسلة نسب المسيح بشر خطاة يحتاجون لخلاص المسيح 
لكن المسيح قد ضم الكل فى شخصه وخلاصه وفداءه
*


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

*حبيبي بيتر عايز اوضحلك حاجه الاول بعد كده حتفهم لوحدك الاجابه
السيد المسيح اختار الرسل و اختار جهلاء العالم ليخزي بيهم الحكماء و ضعفاء العالم ليخزي بيهم الاقوياء
و لما اختار ارميا قاله لا تقل اني ولد و قاله متخفش لاني حكون معاك
و انت عارف ان السيد المسيح جه من نسل ليئه مش راحيل رغم انها كانت مش محبوبه من يعقوب ؟؟؟؟
لو الاجابه لسه موصلتش 
حوضحهالك اكتر ان ربنا بيحب دايما يكون مع الضعفاء المحتقرين من الناس و انه قبلهم رغم كل ضعفهم و خطيتهم*


> *وكنت عاوز اسال عن قتل موسى للمصرى
> هل اعتبره الله خطية ام ماذا ؟؟؟*


*اكيد طبعا خطية و ده يدل ان كل الناس بتخطيء حتي لو نبي و مفيش حد بلا خطية حتي لو كانت حياته يوم واحد علي الارض*


> *وكذلك اذا كذب شخص لانقاذ حياة اخر هل يعتبر خطية؟؟*


*طبعا خطية لانه اعتمد علي الحل البشري انه يكذب و معتمدش علي الحل الالهي و نسي لا تكذب*
*مفيش في المسيحية القول اللي بيقول الغاية تبرر الوسيلة لو الغاية صح و الوسيلة غلط يبقي غلط*


----------



## azizab (9 أبريل 2011)

عن نسل السيد المسيح له المجد
السيد المسيح هو اله متجسد وأخذ جسدا من بطن السيدة العزراء بدون زرع بشر وبقوة حلول الروح القدس الذى قدس بطنها لذلك جسد السيد المسيح هو بلا خطية ولم يوجد فى فمه مكر(رسالة بطرس الأولى2 : 22  )وكون أن السيد المسيح جاء بالجسد والنسب الى سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داوود كما ورد فى مواضع كثيرة فى العهد الجديد خاصة ( متى 1 : 1 )( وفى أشعياء 11 : 1 - 4 و 10  فبالتالى وجود نساء زانيات وأمميات فى سلسلة النسب لاينسب للسيد المسيح اى تلوث او خطيئة لآن الروح القدس هو الذى كون جسده وحرارة الشمس ( اللاهوت) يطهر القمامة (جسد البشرية ) ولايتلوث اللاهوت بالجسد


----------

